# Greens



## Gx3 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey what greens do you feed your tegus? Are there certain greens that are a good "staple" green (like to feed with meat on a daily basis)?


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 2, 2008)

With any animal, a varied and balance diet works best. Did you see this list? There are plenty of greens to try.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 2, 2008)

I feed Collard Greens (high in calcium), Turnip Greens & Mustard Greens. Also various squashes.

Here's another good reference.
http://www.beautifuldragons.503xtreme.com/Nutrition.html


----------



## Gx3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea I saw the list, I was just curious if there is a green that is ok to feed regularly and keep on hand that tegus generally like to eat.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 2, 2008)

It might be a personal preference. You'll have to try different ones. You need to get some lizards that eat greens & squashes such as a Rhino Iguana or Cuban Rock Iguana. Then the stuff will never go to waste.

Our male Blue will eat anything you put in front of him. Last weekend our big Red turned his nose up at a bowl of fruit & greens. I brought it to the male Blue, cleaned his water bowl, and found the food gone when I got back. HOOVER!! Who said Blues only eat meat!! Then again our female Blue doesn't eat too much fruit or veggies.


----------



## Gx3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool thanks a lot Dave. I'll give a bunch of stuff a try...but yea my snakes and amphibians don't eat to many greens hehe


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2008)

I have fed greens, but most of mine prefer meat.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 3, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I have fed greens, but most of mine prefer meat.


Yea, ours will eat some if it's mixed in but they like meat. They do like their fruit at times (blueberries, strawberries, grapes).


----------



## jacobsracing (Oct 17, 2008)

*8 mo tegu*

I have been attempting to introduce fruits and veg to my b&w. He is just not real interested. Muched on a little apple....muched on a little banana...

I feed him 3 fuzzies and 20 crickets alternating days. He has no problems eating. None! He even took a little nip at my hand last night when I removed the food bowl. I had been hand feeding until I read that it is a no no. I learned the hard way! 

Anyhow....

is there a method of introducing the new foods? Mixing up lizzard kibble??

Thanks, 

Greg


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 17, 2008)

Try blueberries or small pieces of strawberry mixed in with raw lean ground turkey. Ours like grapes (ripped in half) but they're mostly water. Our male Blue will sometimes pick the fruit out of the turkey and eat it first!! The rumor is Blues don't eat fruit!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 19, 2008)

My other tegus won't eat greens, but I bet my red will. I'll have to try. he will pick the fruit out of the meat...weirdo!


----------

